# COOLER MASTER HAF 932 - Anyone have it?



## Sasqui (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm looking to migrate and upgrade my entire watercooling system.  Was looking at this case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

I would be getting a 3x120mm radiator and mount it up top - on the inside of the case.  Have a new Swiftech pump waiting for a home while my old Koolance hobbles along.

Any advice?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2008)

I just bought this case. It is simply the best case I've ever owned, and I've owned more than a dozen good cases. The layout is fantastic and very functional. I'm getting ready to do my first WC project in this case. See my thread here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73434


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 10, 2008)

Way cool!  And what a coincidence...  When I saw it on Newegg, there was a moment of "this is the one!"

I also saw this from you, which is exactly what I was looking for (I abhore the idea of a radiator dangling off the back of a case!):


Paulieg said:


> Cutting? The top of this case also has the holes to mount a rad.



Does it mount on the inside?

How far are you in your setup?  The Black Ice GT stealth 240 Rad looks great and priced right too...  do you think there's room in the case for a *3*x120mm Rad


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 10, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Way cool!  And what a coincidence...  When I saw it on Newegg, there was a moment of "this is the one!"
> 
> I also saw this from you, which is exactly what I was looking for (I abhore the idea of a radiator dangling off the back of a case!):
> 
> ...



I just ordered my parts. It does mount on the inside.Yeah, if you read some reviews you'll see that 2x120 works perfect, and 3x120 is a slightly tight fit.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome - easy choice.    Also noticed in the pics it has casters - sweet!  Only  wish is that it came in aluminum or steel/aluminum.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 30, 2009)

I love this case to bits, This is the first case I have had that I would call "a real case" Because it has a really nice strong structure to it, It has great cable management, High Air Flow (obviously "HAF" lol) Plenty of room and very easy fittings for optical drives and hard drives. I am very happy with this case and I am glad I bought it.
I don’t know weather you are thinking the same as I did before I bought this, but I was unsure how the 120.3 radiator fitted because I couldn’t find a picture of it any ware and the ones I did find, the top bit was pulled off to show where the screw fittings were. So I thought I would take some pictures to show that the way they have designed it is brilliant.
The grill looking thing on top, covers half of the last 120mm But allows the air to still circulate because of the position of the grills.
The only thing I can find wrong with this case, personally, Is that on the front connection bay, All the connections are "glue covered" so you can not just pull out the E-Sata cable if you are not going to use it, But this is something or nothing really, and like myself I am sure you will find away around it.

These are the grills that let half of the last 120mm fans air out (or in) of the case.






Where the side pannel screws are placed, this is where the center or each 120mm fan is.





Very easy cable management.





120.3 Rad fits nice, I would say ample room each side.





And plenty of room inside of the case.


----------



## r9 (Jan 31, 2009)

@ Conflict0s
Very strange priority I must say. Water cooling over mobo and graphic card. Maybe you are playing solitaire close to the sun 
Great looking setup and cable managment.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 31, 2009)

HAHA! You noticed 

Yes! That is a 3650 Gfx card and a G33-DS3R Lol. But I am upgrading my hardware in April, so I figured the easiest thing to save and buy in small amounts is water coolant. As spending no money and having no things to play with is not fun for any of us.
Plus I am waiting for the i7 dual cores, or a little less pricing on the i7's currently.
And thanks


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice setup^^^

I have the case also, with all my stuff in there, I bet I could have 2 full sets of WC in there.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Castiel.
Yea you definitely could, it is HUGE inside, I could nearly put my old case inside this one lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like my CM690, but the HAF looks real nice too, wish it didn't shroud the side so much, a nice looking WC setup is nice to be able to clearly see. And to have that much room would be fantastic.


----------



## red268 (Jan 31, 2009)

That case really does look 'the dogs danglies'. It looks fantastic and is apparently great to use. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> I love this case to bits, This is the first case I have had that I would call "a real case" Because it has a really nice strong structure to it, It has great cable management, High Air Flow (obviously "HAF" lol) Plenty of room and very easy fittings for optical drives and hard drives. I am very happy with this case and I am glad I bought it.
> I don’t know weather you are thinking the same as I did before I bought this, but I was unsure how the 120.3 radiator fitted because I couldn’t find a picture of it any ware and the ones I did find, the top bit was pulled off to show where the screw fittings were. So I thought I would take some pictures to show that the way they have designed it is brilliant.
> The grill looking thing on top, covers half of the last 120mm But allows the air to still circulate because of the position of the grills.
> The only thing I can find wrong with this case, personally, Is that on the front connection bay, All the connections are "glue covered" so you can not just pull out the E-Sata cable if you are not going to use it, But this is something or nothing really, and like myself I am sure you will find away around it.
> ...



Sweeeeeet rig dude... I've got the case completely stripped, and I cut out the fan grill in the front to improve flow.

I got sligtly longer screws from the local hardware store and found the 120.3 radiator fits perfectly, with the last portion under the vented "tray" just like you describe.

I dig the setup with the pump you've got - I'm doing something similar with a D5 (Swiftech 655)  - I'm modding the top that so it'll accept G1/4 x 1/2" hose barbs, and connect directly to a DD fill port at the bottom, then the resevoir.

The thing I'm curious about - you have two hoses coming into your resevoir - what's up with that?

I've seen people put the radiator on the outside of this case, for the life of me, I cannot figure out why - there's so much frikkin room!  

Anyway


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 31, 2009)

Ooo what tool did you use to cut the side panel window out? I am dying to do this myself, and have you got any pictures?
And that D5 mod sounds like it would look good if I am thinking correct that you are going to have your res lay down on top of the case?

And with my res, I have liquid coming from my radiator, and then it drops down threw the bottom into my pump. And then the line going up is just my fill port. Works really well when filling up and dissipating air from the loop.

And radiator outside of the case! Hmm, I guess they wanted to utilize the 1/2" tubing ports are the back? lol.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 31, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Ooo what tool did you use to cut the side panel window out? I am dying to do this myself, and have you got any pictures?
> And that D5 mod sounds like it would look good if I am thinking correct that you are going to have your res lay down on top of the case?
> 
> And with my res, I have liquid coming from my radiator, and then it drops down threw the bottom into my pump. And then the line going up is just my fill port. Works really well when filling up and dissipating air from the loop.
> ...



Actually, I've wanted to do something with the side panel, but the mod was cutout of the metal in the very front (behind the grille) for better airflow over the HDD area - and case in general.

The D5 mod is so I can fit the pump and have the resevoir window facing the mesh on the side panel.  It's a ThermalTake "water level indicator" that is nicely built... but they didn't use G1/4 for the hose barbs (something a lot smaller, POS).  So I'm drilling and tapping that out for G1/4 with the rest of the system - hopefully I don't muckle that job up.

Sounds like you did a similar thing for the fill port, but I'm using a Koolance splitter between the pump intake and the res for that - the fill port will be at the very bottom of the case.  Makes for easy draining.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 31, 2009)

Arh I understand now, nice idea with the front panel, personally I think I’m just going to stick a dust filter there and reverse all my fans at the top so they are blowing into the case, and do the side panel mod.
And good luck with the barbs, I am sure it will come out nice.


----------

